# Dust collection static



## chubbyhubby (Mar 7, 2010)

Greetings All,
I have a Delta dust collector along with a cyclone separator and just received a few huge static shocks while emptying the cyclone barrel.  There is a copper ground wire running through most of my pvc, but not into the cyclone barrel. After the cyclone barrel filled up with planer chips, I got a nasty shock while removing the lid. Am I supposed to also run my ground wire into the barrel? Or at least ground the plastic barrel lid? BTW, if I put my hand near the barrel full of sawdust, some of the smaller pieces on top actually jumped out of the barrel, makes me think the dust is charged. TIA, CH


----------



## eccentrictinkerer (Feb 18, 2009)

The static build-up is irritating, but benign. This subject has been discussed _ad nauseum_ on many woodworking boards_._

Metal ducting and higher humidity can reduce the static buildup.


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

You can ground the pipe, but you can't do anything about the staticly charged sawdust particles. 


My cyclone seperator is connected to the tools with a 10 foot black plastic hose, and connected to the dust collector with a 6 foot metal ducting. If I touch the metal ducting, it will shock me.


----------



## chubbyhubby (Mar 7, 2010)

Colt W. Knight said:


> You can ground the pipe, but you can't do anything about the staticly charged sawdust particles.
> 
> 
> My cyclone seperator is connected to the tools with a 10 foot black plastic hose, and connected to the dust collector with a 6 foot metal ducting. If I touch the metal ducting, it will shock me.


Yeah, I got a nasty one today. After planing for about a half, I went to see if the barrel was full. I touched the plastic lid of the barrel and the static formed a huge blue arc inside. Looked like one of those plasma generators you see at science fairs.


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

When I lived in Wyoming I had a complex about touching my vehicle door or the office door. Sometimes the shock was so bad you could see the arc like you are talking about. I learned to shut my truck door with my elboy, and used my sleeve to open the office door.


----------



## chubbyhubby (Mar 7, 2010)

Colt, I live in the Midwest, and it gets very dry during the winter here also. My wife, (who's not from these parts) is very sensitive to static, and always gets zapped leaving her car due to the cloth seats. I went and bought some anti-static spray and sprayed her seats. Works like a charm and lasts about a month.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I got some great shocks from my Jet DC*

I ran a copper wire from the separator and filter to the motor housing, then they stopped.  bill


----------

